
Tim O'Reilly: Web 2.0 Is About Controlling Data - - staunch
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/news/2007/04/timoreilly_0413
======
mauricecheeks
Thats awesome that he mentions Amazon & ebay as giants of Web 1.0 :-)
<http://revvu.com> is gearing up for that scene.

------
extantproject
<http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2006/12/web_20_compact.html>

